# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Pb  l'ouverture macro complmentaire .xlam hberge sur un SharePoint

## francis60

Bonjour  tous,


J'administre un domaine shareplace mais je n'administre pas SharePoint globalement.
J'ai mis  disposition des utilisateurs un fichier .xlam (Microsoft Excel Add-In avec menu personnalis dans le ruban).
Lorsque l'utilisateur l'ouvre, par un double-clic dans le navigateur internet, un fentre apparat : *voulez-vous ouvrir ou enregistrer ce fichier ?*
Type: Microsoft Excel Macro Enabled Worksheet.
L'utilisateur ouvre le fichier, puis autorise les macros.

Alors l'onglet Excel qui habituellement est masqu est visible, comme si on avait affaire  un fichier ".xlsm".

Pourtant le .name du classeur est bien en ".xlam".

Si je place des instructions dans Workbook_Open la macro s'ouvre puis se referme instantanment, idem avec le OnLoad lanc  la cration du menu personnalis dans le ruban.

J'ai trouv un contournement efficace via 

```

```

Mais je ne comprends pas le comportement d'Office  l'ouverture d'un ".xlam" depuis sharepoint.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ?

Cordialement,
Francis

----------

